# Topics > Smart home > Smart toothbrush >  E1, smart toothbrush, Colgate-Palmolive, New York, USA

## Airicist

shop.colgate.com/products/smart-electric-toothbrush

----------


## Airicist

New Colgate Connect E1 Smart Toothbrush

Published on Jan 9, 2018




> Colgate, a global leader in oral care, is committed to improving the way people brush their teeth. With the launch tomorrow in the US on Apple.com and select Apple Stores, the new Colgate® Smart Electronic Toothbrush E1 with Artificial Intelligence, Colgate® is taking a leap forward by providing users with real-time feedback about their brushing so they can take better care of their oral health. And, building on its rich history of understanding and anticipating the future of oral care and consumer needs, Colgate® and the new Colgate Smart Electronic Toothbrush use Apple ResearchKit - with the user’s permission - to crowdsource toothbrushing data to get even smarter about oral care for better and faster future innovation.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Colgate’s new smart toothbrush is exclusive to Apple Stores"
Would you believe there’s no Android app?

by Chaim Gartenberg
January 17, 2018

----------

